# What's your best orchid growing hack?



## PaphLover (May 5, 2016)

Well, it doesn't necessarily have to be your 'best' (if you don't want to give up your secrets) :wink:. How about interesting, amusing, or most ingenious. 

I recently used cheesecloth to provide some shade-like protection for seedlings under lights. 

I also bought little silicone baking containers that look like plant pots and are the perfect size for covering 3" plastic pots. They're flexible, so to provide drainage, I used my single-hole paper punch and squeezed the bottom together. For airflow, more holes in the sides, of course. The fun spring-coloured silicone hides the less attractive plant pots and brightens up my windowsills.


----------



## paphioboy (May 5, 2016)

In my conditions, I find old mosquito nets act as better shade cloth than the ugly black plastic netting commonly used. It allows more light but diffused.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2016)

Everything grows better with some live moss!


----------



## papheteer (May 5, 2016)

Fertilize very very little. Adjust pH to 6.5. REPOT in TIME!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

And disposable plastic cups!


----------



## papheteer (May 5, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> And disposable plastic cups!



YES!! Been using them for years!


----------



## PaphLover (May 5, 2016)

I also recently used some flexible, accordion-like plastic to secure a plant to a mount. I found it in Ikea and it had been used to protect glass. It's the same kind of stuff they wrap pear-apples with…prevents bruising. 

And yes, agree about the plastic cups.


----------



## Stone (May 5, 2016)

Polystyrene. Orchid roots love it, stick to it and stay healthy on it. It's great for regulating the speed of drying too.


----------



## abax (May 5, 2016)

Unglazed clay pots with lots of holes around the sides and
on the bottom. Always make good sized holes in cork
mounts before adding the plant.


----------



## paphioboy (May 6, 2016)

papheteer said:


> Fertilize very very little. Adjust pH to 6.5. REPOT in TIME!



I find the bit about pH interesting.. Maybe more applicable to parvis and brachys than other sections?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2016)

Water with discus tank water


----------



## JAB (May 6, 2016)

Mount with nylons from the dollar store. They hold the plant tight to the mount medium while allowing air and water free movement throughout.


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2016)

Use the plastic gutter guard to hold plants/moss to mounts. You can cut it to size to fit mount and plant, drop some moss, place plant, drop a little more moss, then screen over top. Wire or string plastic around back to keep in place and snug
Yes to plastic drinking, yogurt, Chinese food, soda and milk bottles and containers


Elmer Nj


----------



## PaphLover (May 7, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> In my conditions, I find old mosquito nets act as better shade cloth than the ugly black plastic netting commonly used. It allows more light but diffused.



I was thinking of doing this as well once I put my plants outside for the summer. I was hoping it would have two functions: shade cloth as you described, and to keep creepy crawlies out of the pots. 


Love all the ideas! Everyone's so inventive.

I've been wanting to figure out a homemade solution for plants that wriggle a bit too much in S/H while their new roots grow in.


----------



## Clark (May 8, 2016)

My potting bench is a pizza box on top of washing machine.


----------



## orchidman77 (May 8, 2016)

Clark said:


> My potting bench is a pizza box on top of washing machine.



Definitely my favorite so far!!

I cut holes in plastic plant saucers and use the saucer as compots for deflasked seedlings!

David


----------



## SFLguy (May 8, 2016)

I use bamboo skewers to see if my plants are ready to be watered.
All my non mounted orchids have one in their pots and I gently pull them out to see if there's still moisture on the inside


----------



## abax (May 8, 2016)

SFLguy, I do the same thing. Those cheap bamboo skewers have saved many a plant from over watering.


----------



## PaphLover (May 10, 2016)

Clark said:


> My potting bench is a pizza box on top of washing machine.



Love it! Nice use of space.


----------

